# Surprising performance for a cheap spray gun



## PopsShopGa

Matt - I have used this particular spray gun for several years. I know that Harbor Freight stuff is cheap and sometimes cheaply built, but this gun just keeps working and working. The only thing I don't like about it is the plastic cup. I have replaced it with a metal one.


----------



## a1Jim

thanks for the review ,I have been buying HF spray guns .They are a great buy and perform well.


----------



## TheOldTimer

I have had mine for years also and they are my turn to spray gun. I just wish Harbor Freight would offer different nozzle sizes for the gun. Mine has a 1.5mm nozzle and I would like to have a 2.0 and a 1.0 nozzle for more versitility.


----------



## Tennessee

I wondered about this when it went on sale for $10 recently, so I popped for one. Glad to see it is well liked. I'll be using it soon with lacquer.


----------



## b2rtch

I bought the set of 2 about a year ago, they work very well.


----------



## BerBer5985

I have the same gun at home and I've yet to try it at all, other than spraying water. Seemed to work great for that. I actually bought the HVLP spray system they sell and a few extra cups from rockler to make cleanup easy and I've been pleased with the quality vs price of that system. I'm going to have to try that gun too and see which one creates the best finish. Thanks for review!


----------



## Sailor

Cool, thanks for the review!

I bought the same gun last week since I've heard great things about it and it's cheap. I have yet to use it though but I really appreciate your tidbits of information.

The stand you mentioned is something I'm going to need since I don't have a monkey in my shop either….


----------



## stan3443

harber freight sells a stand to hold it wile you fill the cup.have had that gun for awile have run gallons of finish through it


----------



## MarkDavisson

These are currently on sale for $14.99. And you can print a 20% off coupon from their website, making it $12.

Their stand for it is $9.99.


----------



## NiteWalker

Great review. 
That's a great price for the gun, hard to beat.
I have the flexzilla hose too and love it. It's great.


----------



## Racer2007

I wonder if my 6 Gal HF comperssor with 2.5 SCFM


Code:


 90 PSI, 3.4 SCFM

 40 PSI
will work with this? The gun shows needing 6 SCFM but if you are getting it to work with 3.7 I just might give it a try.


----------



## NiteWalker

It will work fine as long as your projects aren't too big and you give the compressor time to catch up.


----------



## Racer2007

Thanks NiteWalker , the projects will be pretty small just some small jewerly boxes and maybe a few wine bottle holders.

And I like your Line of -He who dies with the most tools… dies with the emptiest wallet. -aint that the truth , I could have found a cheaper hobby but I like this one.


----------



## pintodeluxe

Looks almost identical to my Woodriver and Porter cable guns (which both work great).
Glad to hear you found a keeper.


----------



## dbhost

Thanks for the review. I have the HF conventional gun and am not entirely satisfied with its performance compared to my Husky branded Campbell Hausfeld built gun… Been thinking about one these HF guns for knock about work (spraying latex paint when I want to get the thing done in a hurry…)

I am not all that crazy about the plastic hopper either. HF sells a nice aluminum one as an add on on the cheap…

Heck at the sale price for this thing, it would be worth it to buy two!


----------



## TheBoxStoreCraftsman

Thanks for the review, I will have to check one out at that price.


----------



## NiteWalker

Yep, you'll be fine with those projects.

And it sure is an expensive, sometimes stressful, but addicting and extremely rewarding hobby.


----------



## Broglea

Got one of these too. Works fine for the few projects I've used it for.


----------



## DaleM

I have the same sprayer and came up with something to hold it upright while I fill it. I attached a square of plywood overhanging the edge of a small bench in my garage and cut a keyhole in it to hold the cup with a small block of wood to keep the gun from tipping backwards. Here are the pics. I made the hole about 3" diameter, which is just under the largest diameter of the cup and used a piece of the keyhole cutout to make the small stop underneath, and that is about 3" long. I could easily make a portable version of course by attaching this piece of plywood to legs instead of the edge of a benchtop. I also added a pressure regulator to my sprayer which went for about 5 dollars from HF.


----------



## CueballRosendaul

Hey, that works dandy! I'll use that principle to make a portable one. Thanks.


----------

